# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > سوال: اتصال به بانک mysql با delphi7

## narsic

با سلام
دوستان خیلی گشتم اما به چیزی که میخواستم نرسیدم .
میخوام بدونم که چجوری میتونم به وسیله Delphi 7 به بانک MYSQL وصل بشم .
همین کار رو چجوری میتونم از طریق شبکه انجام بدم ؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوست عزیز یه آموزش ضمیمه کردم که با دلفی 7 میتوان به MySQL وصل شد.

انشاالله که مفید باشد.

----------


## narsic

با سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز بابت فایل آموزشی عالیت اما یه مشکل برخوردم 
در زمانی که قصد True  کردن وضعیت ارتباط sqlconnection1 رو دارم به خطا میخورم 
unable to load libmysql.dll فایل DLL رو در کنار پروژم قرار دادم اما مشکل برطرف نشد .
ممنون میشم یه راه بگی .

----------


## Unique

سلام

شرمنده وقت ندارم فایل های دوستی که ارسال کردند را بگیرم ببینم راه حلشون چیه !
اما راه حلی که من توی پروژه اخیرم استفاده کردم ! درایور ODBC مربوط به خود MySql بود !
این درایور به نام MySQL Connector/ODBC 5.1 را از این آدرس بگیر :
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/odbc/5.1.html

البته گویا IP ایران نمیتونه دانلود کنه ! یه Search توی گوگل کنی Alternate Link گیر میاری !
با فرض اینکه بدونی چطور از ODBC استفاده کنی که حله ! اگه هم نمیدونی بعد از اینکه نصبش کردی باید یک 
DSN از نوع system از طریق odbcad32 (توی Run ویندوز XP بزن خودش باز میشه) برای این ODBC میسازی بعدش Connection String را ست میکنی و وسلام !

من که هیچ مشکلی باهاش نداشتم ! البته بگم که کار خیلی سنگین باهاش نکردم ! در حد چند هزار رکورد که عالی بودش !

----------


## narsic

با سلام
دوست عزیز راه حلت ممنون اما راهی که پیشنهاد کردید یکم گیج کننده بود و یا متاسفانه من نتونستم انجامش بدم .
اگه کسی از دوستان بتونه بهم بگه که راه بالا رو چجوری عملی کنم واقعا ممنون میشم تنها مشکلم در راه حل بالا همون فایل DLL هستش .
بازم ممنون

----------


## saeed_d

سلام. این فایل را به شاخه برنامه یا شاخه system32 ویندوزت اضافه کن. احتمالا فایلی که شما به شاخه برنامه اضافه میکنید مشکل دارد. من که با این فایل جواب گرفتم.

----------


## narsic

با سلام
ابتدا از پاسخ های دوستان تشکر میکنم و بعد من در مورد این موضوع خیلی تحقیق کردم و در نهایت با استفاده از کامپوننت MyDac به نتیجه مطلوب رسیدم .
این پست رو هم برای دوستانی میدم که شاید روزی نیاز به اتصال به این پایگاه داده داشتن استفاده از کامپوننت MyDac پیشنهاد منه هم سادست و هم به سادگی میشه ازش استفاده کرد البته رایگان نیست 
لینک سایتش :
http://www.devart.com/mydac/download.html
موفق باشید

----------


## nasr

> با سلام
> ابتدا از پاسخ های دوستان تشکر میکنم و بعد من در مورد این موضوع خیلی تحقیق کردم و در نهایت با استفاده از کامپوننت MyDac به نتیجه مطلوب رسیدم .
> این پست رو هم برای دوستانی میدم که شاید روزی نیاز به اتصال به این پایگاه داده داشتن استفاده از کامپوننت MyDac پیشنهاد منه هم سادست و هم به سادگی میشه ازش استفاده کرد البته رایگان نیست 
> لینک سایتش :
> http://www.devart.com/mydac/download.html
> موفق باشید


سلام
شما با این کامپوننت برای یونیکد مشکل ندارید؟
من با کامپوننت MDAC با دلفی 7 به MySql وصل میشم
یکی اینکه موقع نمایش اطلاعات در DBGrid حروف فارسی را علامت سوال نشون میده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و مشکل بعدی برای آپدیت اطلاعات حروف فارسی را درست آپدیت نمیکنه و اینطوریه : ÓÇíÊ ÈÑäÇãå äæíÓ

----------

